# vollrath tribute pans



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Anyone have opinions about Vollrath tribute (triply) pans? 


thanks,
dan


----------



## angrybob (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi Dan,

I have a 10" tribute frying pan with the plated handle and I LIKE IT. I'm using it on a quartz halogen cooktop and the pan sits flat and heats very evenly. I would say it takes about as long as an all clad or similar pan. The handle is NOT as comfortable as an all clad style and being the plated version it does heat up quite quickly. I don't have a problem with this as I chose the plated handle over the gator grip so I could use it on occasion under the broiler. I really like the construction of the pan, like an all clad, maybe just a shade thicker and really like that it has a brushed satin finish as opposed to a high polish. I plan on getting either the 12 inch frying pan or saute in the near future. It's American made and I paid about a 1/3 of what an all clad stainless would cost and find the performance to be on par.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Hey thanks AngryBob! I missed your response :blush: 


I think I'll give them a try...where did you get yours?

thanks!
dan


----------



## angrybob (Feb 28, 2007)

I got my 10 inch frying pan, # 69210, from Instawares.com. It took about 3 weeks for me to get it. Would give them a "c" for customer service. I based my purchasing decision on price as it was a "try me" buying it sight unseen. I had checked with a local supplier who would have had to order it for me and it would have run about 60.00 if I remember correctly. With shipping I paid about 41.00. The version with the gator grip handle is about 5.00 more or so. The more I use the pan the more I like it. A really nice feature is the brushed finish, because you can clean it with a SOS pad and not tell. I have been using it a lot lately and still really like how it cooks.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks a bunch. I've been looking for a few good pans...and I think I'll give one of these a try.

thanks again,
dan


----------



## theo (Nov 19, 2012)

i just bought tow tribute pans and i LOVE them!


----------



## theo (Nov 19, 2012)

two...


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

glad to hear that after 6 years they are still a great pan~!

can you tell us something about them?

why you love them etc.?


----------

